# Dirt 2 DirectX 11 Problem



## PakiXT (25. Dezember 2009)

Seit kurzem startet dirt2 im directx 9 modus obwohl ich in directx 11 immer zockte. Mit der einstellung Nachverarbeitung kann ich nicht mehr auf Hoch stellen. was ist da des problem ??

Win7 32 bit
5870 
Treiber 9.12


----------



## manane (16. Januar 2010)

PakiXT schrieb:


> Seit kurzem startet dirt2 im directx 9 modus obwohl ich in directx 11 immer zockte. Mit der einstellung Nachverarbeitung kann ich nicht mehr auf Hoch stellen. was ist da des problem ??
> 
> Win7 32 bit
> 5870
> Treiber 9.12



Soweit ich das bisher beurteilen kann der Treiber. Hab mit dem 9.12er das selbe Problem mit meiner 5870er. Benutzte ich den Catalyst 9.9 bis 9.11 lässt sich Dirt 2 mit DX11 spielen, nur mit dem Catalyst 9.12 nicht mehr.


----------



## Pietar (18. Januar 2010)

Hab den 9.12 deinstaliert und auf 9.11 instaliert um auf dx 11 zu spielen.Nur irwie klappt das nich kann noch immer nicht auf Dx 11 spielen.

Hab Windows 7 und 5850

Hat jemand ne ahnung?


----------



## UnnerveD (19. Januar 2010)

Glaube nicht, dass es am Treiber liegt - ich nutze auch den 9.12 mit einer 5850 und kann den dx11 Modus nutzen.

mfG


----------



## PakiXT (24. Januar 2010)

seit ich wieder mit dem 9.11er spiele startet der dx 11 modus.


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Januar 2010)

Habe den 9.12 Hotfix (Catalyst_9.12_Hotfix_Win7_Vista_8.682.2RC1_Dec15) drauf. Damit kann man volle Details einstellen.


----------



## SixWegDrei (30. Januar 2010)

hab auch das problem nur klappts mit dem 9.12 und dem 10.1 auchnicht  
hab win7 ultimate 64bit und ne hd5850...


----------



## oetzi (2. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber woran kann ich denn erkennen ob das Spiel in DirectX11 läuft oder nicht?


----------



## SuEdSeE (3. Februar 2010)

Gute frage Oetzi ^^ würde mich auch ma interessieren 

Hab win 7, catalyst 9.12 und ne HD5870 und denke doch das es dx11 is ?? 0o
steht zummindest alles auf hoch bzw. sehr hoch 0o


----------

